

Universes created by Black Holes? Big Rebound rather than a Big Bang. - kentf
http://www.insidescience.org/?q=content%2Fevery-black-hole-contains-new-universe%2F566

======
SlipperySlope
Ah yes, but is it turtles all way down?

